# Urgent! Temporary home needed



## JonSternal (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a short haired, mainly white tortoise shelled Female cat named Pudding and she is approximately 4 years old.

I have recently sold my property and moved back to my parents whilst I wait for my new home to be built, Pudding has been re-homed temporarily to a friend but she can only have her until the 5th September. 

Unfortunately because of unforeseen delays our new home is now due for completion at the end of October meaning that I either need to find another temporary home for Pudding or potentially re-home her.

I am desperately looking for someone who could foster her temporarily for 2 months, are you able to help me?

She is a fairly timid cat and prefers to do her own thing but she can also be very affectionate. She has been neutered and chipped but is not up to date with vaccinations.

She is currently housed in Leamington Spa, Warwickshire and I live in Leicestershire. So anybody near either location would be perfect!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

JonSternal said:


> I have a short haired, mainly white tortoise shelled Female cat named Pudding and she is approximately 4 years old.
> 
> I have recently sold my property and moved back to my parents whilst I wait for my new home to be built, Pudding has been re-homed temporarily to a friend but she can only have her until the 5th September.
> 
> ...


If you've temporarily moved back in with your parents could you not have the with cat with you?


----------



## JonSternal (Jul 17, 2015)

Unfortunately not as my parents have a dog that does not get on well with cats.

The plan was for our friend to look after Pudding whilst the new house was being but the delay has meant we need to find a home for her for the 2 month gap.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Would it not be possible to keep Pudding in one room at your parent's house? It would mean she still has you around and it would be far better than weeks in a cattery, which would be the other option


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Little Zooey said:


> Would it not be possible to keep Pudding in one room at your parent's house? It would mean she still has you around and it would be far better than weeks in a cattery, which would be the other option


That's what I would do...cats are very adaptable and it would be better for your cat.
Litter tray,food,comfy place to seep, a window sill to look out on to the world and cuddles from you when you can...lock on door or a sign warning there's a cat in residence is all you need...it can be done...we've done it for all sorts of reasons over the years...wouldn't want to stress an animal out and this way you're still around.


----------



## JonSternal (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and take it on board, will sound it out with the parents.


----------

